# At The Silver Saber Tavern



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's an old image I did of a group of fantasy style characters sitting around a table at their favourite watering hole. Maybe they're discussing an upcoming job or dissecting a job they've just finished... I leave it to your imagination.
Hope up like it.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 20, 2014)

I like it. 
I could definitely brew up a story based on that image, very enticing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks interesting - like a cutscene in a game. I do like the attention to detail. 

Was this drawn in 2D, or did you render models in 3D?


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Brian Turner said:


> Looks interesting - like a cutscene in a game. I do like the attention to detail.
> 
> Was this drawn in 2D, or did you render models in 3D?


Rendered in Poser


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Juliana said:


> I like it.
> I could definitely brew up a story based on that image, very enticing.


Cool  Feel free to let your imagine run riot with it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2014)

ShotokanXL said:


> Rendered in Poser



I'm afraid I don't know what Poser is. Does that mean it's a 3D animation program??


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Brian Turner said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what Poser is. Does that mean it's a 3D animation program??


Oh, sorry! Poser Pro is a 3D rendering program used to create... well... 3D images 

You can use it for animation and can achieve a vast amount of effects and styles with it. It's made by Smith Micro. There's also a similar program called DAZ3D. Check them out if you have the time - once you get to grips with the basics you can achieve some pretty cool stuff 

There are various websites where people go to post work created using the various programs. I can point you in their direction if you're interested.


----------

